# Good breeding pairs?



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Or, at least good for what you can get from a store.
What do you think? 
I'm only going to breed one pair; I don't want to be taking care of too many at once. I have plenty of room for all of the fry, and can separate them when necessary. 
Also, is the first female cambodian? 

Aside: I do realize that the second male is constipated. My lfs apparently didn't notice. I'm working on fixing that problem.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I like the Lavender Cambodian CT male and yes the first female is Cambodian but doesn't look Crowntail. The second male and female look to be Green and Red multi-colored and again the female doesn't look CT. Depending on what you are striving for as far as the outcome of pairing them, if that's your only choices I would go with the Cambodians myself.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

I do have a few other choices. These just seemed like they'd pair well. 
Here are my other possible breeders.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm sorry but I can't make out a thing in the first two pictures. What ever you decide you need to pick two that have the same finnage and coloring. Unless you don't care what the out come is.


----------

